# Microwavable high calorie meal?



## Saltire46

Looking to start cooking work meals in bulk, need something I can pop in the micro.

Highest carbs and calories possible. Got a rough idea for fried rice, but not sure how reheatable that is. Same goes with pasta.

I'll literally eat anything though so any recipe suggestions would be awesome!


----------



## Tren's physique

Pasta is very much reheatable... I do pasta with two eggs and 250ml egg white and evoo. Then I reheat it when needed.


----------



## dt36

Heinz Big Soup with a tin of Tuna thrown in.


----------



## 2o16

Sticky toffee pudding.


----------



## dannythinx

Chicken tikka masala

or any mild curry


----------



## superdrol

200g pasta, 1/2 a jar tomato and pepper sauce from aldi, 50g cheese and a tin of tuna, that's 1100 calories and is very microwaveable, put it in a Tupperware container that's twice as big as it needs so you can stir it when warming


----------



## Jj1

120grams of oats just over a pint of whole milk and a big table spoonful of Nutella microwave for three minutes


----------



## Acidreflux

Curry mutton rice and pea...


----------



## 31205

I'd go with minced beef if you're after high cals, rather than chicken. Or lamb. That's high cal. Bolognese would be my choice with cheese, like suggested above. Could eat that forever and not get bored.


----------



## RedStar

Could go, jacket potato (sweet potato is a pref), home made chilli, lots of cheese. Tastes the bomb, and always get asked in my office how I can eat it and not get fat.


----------



## Fluke82

A dense sand which with fatty meat and cheese

no microwave needed, taste good as f**k


----------



## simonboyle

I would not re-heat eggs. Not the big no-no the media makes out, but not the best for reheating.

Minced beef dishes. Any non lean meat.

Carbs are up to you. Rice is very stable and easily re-heated, which is why pre-cooked micro rice is a big product now. Even advertised on TV.

Fat is more calorie dense.

But having commented on your other thread, I'd say focus on getting clued up on cooking and eating. Just pounding lots of calories isn't the answer to anything but "how can I get fat".

Your diet as is is snacks and junk food.

Focus first on cooking and eating "real" food. Worry about upping cals later.


----------



## Saltire46

superdrol said:


> 200g pasta, 1/2 a jar tomato and pepper sauce from aldi, 50g cheese and a tin of tuna, that's 1100 calories and is very microwaveable, put it in a Tupperware container that's twice as big as it needs so you can stir it when warming
> 
> View attachment 121459


 Perfect! Easy as.

Know how much the oats, milk and nutella mix would get roughly?

Simon, as someone who is built like the side of a fiver and struggles to put on weight yep I am looking for fatty stuff to gorge on. Doesn't mean to say I won't be eating healthily too, either way, I'm not looking to be quite as technical as you are expecting a newbie to be. Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## lukeyybrown1

White rice

White potato

White pasta

Meatballs

Gammon

Steak

Chicken

Add a a sauce


----------



## Jj1

Saltire46 said:


> Perfect! Easy as.
> 
> Know how much the oats, milk and nutella mix would get roughly?


 Around 1000cals mate about 360-400for whole milk 440cal for the oats and around 200cals for the Nutella


----------



## Saltire46

Awesome man, thanks!


----------



## Jj1

No worries mate


----------



## superdrol

Saltire46 said:


> Perfect! Easy as.
> 
> Know how much the oats, milk and nutella mix would get roughly?
> 
> Simon, as someone who is built like the side of a fiver and struggles to put on weight yep I am looking for fatty stuff to gorge on. Doesn't mean to say I won't be eating healthily too, either way, I'm not looking to be quite as technical as you are expecting a newbie to be. Thanks for the advice though.


 Think you quoted the wrong person  I will say the only problem I have with oats for carbs is rather embarrassingly wind... Of the worst kind, hence me switching to high carb pasta dishes for growth...


----------



## Saltire46

Nope I was referring to your pasta recipe then had a sub question. 

High carb pasta will be the priority dish, the oat gas can't be worse than protein shake swamp gas though. God forbid anything worse than that.

Keep the lazy mans fattening recipes coming.


----------



## superdrol

Saltire46 said:


> Nope I was referring to your pasta recipe then had a sub question.
> 
> High carb pasta will be the priority dish, the oat gas can't be worse than protein shake swamp gas though. God forbid anything worse than that.
> 
> Keep the lazy mans fattening recipes coming.


 Ah cool, tbh I don't get wind from protein, I blamed it, but cut oats out and cured my gas issues, took me a few efforts to figure it out, but now I have two bags of peanut m&m's peanuts and fats make them low gi and a slow release carb source and a protein shake split afternoon and morning


----------



## UlsterRugby

150g whole wheat pasta

300g lean mince

1 tin chopped tomato

chopped chill onion and garlic

1 beef stock cube

with 500ml whole milk


----------



## rsd147

dt36 said:


> Heinz Big Soup with a tin of Tuna thrown in.


 That sounds vile


----------



## andyboro

knock up a chilli, take in portions along with those 50p bags of microwavable rice?


----------



## H_JM_S

sen said:


> I'd go with minced beef if you're after high cals, rather than chicken. Or lamb. That's high cal. Bolognese would be my choice with cheese, like suggested above. Could eat that forever and not get bored.


 That's what I have been having for lunch for the past month or so without the cheese though and pasta instead of spaghetti .... could eat it again and again!!!

All homemade as well


----------



## bigchickenlover

Morisons pies n mash, bread all washed down with lemonade and apple pie n custard to follow

Just saying


----------



## 2004mark

Anything made with full fat minced beef... bolognese, chilli, mince and pots are all easy.


----------



## dt36

rsd147 said:


> That sounds vile


 It's not as bad as it sounds. Try it... :thumb:


----------



## 19072

300ml milk , 2 tablespoons peanut butter , tablespoon manuka honey , 2 scoops chocolate whey - blended

100g oats - pour shake into bowl with oats - heat and eat! Its nice


----------



## supertesty

pastas are very calorie dense, add some cheese and beef. Sticky rice is good too with some liquid egg whites.


----------



## 31205

H_JM_S said:


> That's what I have been having for lunch for the past month or so without the cheese though and pasta instead of spaghetti .... could eat it again and again!!!
> 
> All homemade as well


 Yeah I get bored of chicken after a while but I could eat spag bol 6x a day forever and not get bored of it!


----------



## H_JM_S

sen said:


> Yeah I get bored of chicken after a while but I could eat spag bol 6x a day forever and not get bored of it!


 All day ... every day!!


----------



## Saltire46

Can't believe I can get 2000 calories just by eating tuna pasta and a shake with peanut butter etc in. 3500cal a day seemed such a mountain of food til this thread. Now lunch and a snack I'm achieving half that. Big thanks.

It's gave me a good idea for what ingredients I should look out for so I'll start experimenting with them.

Cheers!


----------



## Wheyman

nock up some chilli


----------

